
Ask HN: Ever met cool engineering problem while doing Internationalization? - matell
I worked as a RoR and JS developer on several codebases that involved I18n, and my conclusion so far is that it is better to avoid such multi-lingual projects because there is nothing interesting to learn&#x2F;meet from engineering point of view (unless there are other aspects unrelated to I18n). For a developer, I18n in codebase just means manual boring work that cannot be avoided or automatized. Occasionally, there are funny glitches, when people unfamiliar with the domain copy&amp;paste translations via google translate, but that is all. 
But maybe I am wrong and there are some interesting engineering problems other people have met and addressed while dealing with I18n?
======
elefantastisch
This is pretty interesting to me:
[https://projectfluent.org/](https://projectfluent.org/)

